# Removing RegCure?



## Apadana (Jul 12, 2008)

I tried a free download by RegCure and didn't like the program. Tried to uninstall it on Change/Remove but it wouldn't allow me to: "ERROR LAUNCHING INSTALLER." Tried to reinstall the program but got the same message.

Please, help me- computer inept.

Thanks,
Apadana


----------



## Pareto Rep (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Apadana

Please find provided for you below, instructions to uninstall RegCure:

Click the "Uninstall" option found under the Start Menu -> All Programs -> RegCure -> Uninstall RegCure.

If this does not work for you, could we please request that you send a screenshot of the error message that you are receiving along with a detailed description of your issue to [email protected] and someone on our highly skilled technical support team will be delighted to assist you.

Here is how to take a screenshot:

1. Press the "PrtScn" key on your keyboard (it should be just next to the F12 key). 
** After pressing the "PrtScn" key you will not receive a prompt or notification that anything has occurred. 
2. Then open Microsoft Word, or Paint (Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Paint)
3. Click the Edit menu and choose Paste.
4. Save the document and email it to us please.

We look forward to the opportunity to be of assistance to you.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/472631-solved-regcure.html


----------



## Apadana (Jul 12, 2008)

Pareto Rep said:


> Hello Apadana
> 
> Please find provided for you below, instructions to uninstall RegCure:
> 
> ...


----------



## Apadana (Jul 12, 2008)

It was through serendipity that I discovered how to uninstall RegCure from my computer. I went to My Computer (C Drive). Clicked on C Drive and found Files. That is where I found RegCure and deleted it!!! I owe thanks to Triple 6 because he was helping with something else and led me to this file.

Apadana


----------

